# Fish Ohio Rock Bass



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I hit the GMR around mid-day and started off with a nice 15in Smallie then a 13in Lg mouth followed by some dandy Rock Bass including a 10 incher. Then I got back into the Smallies catching 9 more several 15inchers and one dandy 17.50 in beauty


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats. Thats a nice rock bass. I'm still looking for my first fish ohio rock bass. LOL.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice! I've only caught one but there pretty cool to catch!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

my fish ohio rock bass measured 10inches also last year...nice catch man


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice rocky. Congrats.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a nice Rock Bass. Most of the ones I catch in Ohio are smaller than the lure I catch them on. Vicious little buggers, aren't they? I think they suffer from small dog syndrome......


----------

